

Ask HN: feed for private blogs? - dhbradshaw

Has anyone figured out how to combine privacy and exclusivity with a passive feed?  Many friends and family members have private blogs.  They are a huge pain to follow because I can't get feeds for them.<p>I know I'm not the only one who has this problem.  Has anyone figured out a solution?
======
mahmud
You're looking at a webserver side technology to implement RBAC-style fine
grained access control over the feed and use something lie OAuth to authorize
users, as many of them as you want.

We implemented something like that, but instead of a feed you have medical
records. RBAC might be overkill for your purposes, however, unless you want to
give your followers specific permissions on what stories in your feed they can
view (i.e. you can use tags/keywords to exclude certain viewers; "sex",
"boyfriend" or "one night stand" would block your parents and family members
from seeing that particular story, etc.)

About a day's work if you have done it once.

[Correction: this is just for _one_ feed, one you control yourself. For every
possible CMS, blog engine or host, you would need the same as well. You would
also need to setup a central OAuth authorization service for all the
consumers.]

